# Logitech x-540 small popping noise when adjusting volume



## Sealfate777 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, as the title says i'm getting some VERY subtle  staticish noises on games / music whenever the volume is moved, its barely noticed when the bass is turned up. Now I know that most of the time when it has to do with static / popping when the volume is being adjusted, you can usually just clean your meter thing with some contact cleaner by taking the control pod apart... But it does it on the actual volume controller on the screen too (youtube volume control for example). I've tried different analog outs and stuff like using my onboard sound from the motherboard , so its not my sound card. The main interesting thing for me on this is i've actually used it on my Xbox 360, and I get no popping noises when adjusting the volume on games or anything else. So  do you think this is just like small spikes that might be caused by the CPU working when the volume is changed that i am getting?  Or if its normal for these speakers like some sort of sync thing ? Because like I said, it is barely noticeable but still something I would rather not have. These speakers  also only have about 2 weeks of use so they are brand new, they weren't used / refurbished or anything.

Edit: It also kind of does it in "clicks" so if i turn the knob up very fast, you hear more "clicks". Not really louder or more extreme when it comes to the popping sound of it. This is all only when sounds are playing on it, and not just messing with the volume when there is nothing playing on the speakers


----------



## Rit (Feb 12, 2011)

Just sounds like the 'pot' is dirty and just needs to be cleaned out.


----------



## Hsv_Man (Feb 14, 2011)

Rit said:


> Just sounds like the 'pot' is dirty and just needs to be cleaned out.



After 2 weeks no way. Take the x540's back to the place you bought them they will do a simple exchange there shouldn't be any static or popping through any of the speakers. The speakers have truly great sound which you will hear once you replace them with an un-faulty set. Good luck


----------



## xMKproductions (Feb 14, 2011)

my x530's have popping sounds when i leave them on without sound coming out of them mine are almost 2 years old though


----------



## Rit (Feb 14, 2011)

Hsv_Man said:


> After 2 weeks no way. Take the x540's back to the place you bought them they will do a simple exchange there shouldn't be any static or popping through any of the speakers. The speakers have truly great sound which you will hear once you replace them with an un-faulty set. Good luck



You totally could get dirty and even broken pots on a new item. I bought a pair of Bose Companion II's and the volume knob didn't work at all. It could just be a bad set that he got and just started to show itself 2 weeks out. Anything can break at any time for any reason.


----------

